# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  3d tests

## cloudcatcher

Not posted before.Thought I would start with this, may help me finish something for a change.Lots to do.Starts in 3d (Modo) then clip studio paint.

----------


## cloudcatcher

got sidetracked again.

----------


## cloudcatcher

300dpi test

----------

